# Did I choose poorly? Shepherd/husky mix



## BePrepared (May 16, 2014)

So i recently adopted a new friend. He's half German Shepherd and half Husky. I have owned GSDs exclusively since childhood, although I haven't had a dog in about 12 years. I went looking for a GSD but ran across this little guy who was on his way to the shelter, and he was so cute i couldn't pass him up 

I live in an Apt, but i'm highly active and he'll be hiking and camping with me often. I'm just a bit concerned because i'm reading a lot that says that Huskys make very challenging apt dogs... Can anyone who has one of these dogs give me a little info on what i'm getting myself into?

And a requisite pic.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

I don't think you chose poorly. Any dog can be a challenging apartment dog. It is up to you to make sure he gets the exercise and training he needs. If you are up to the task, I'm sure he has the makings of a very nice dog - wherever he lives. He is adorable.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

well he is adorable. it will take awhile to see which genetic temperment he leans toward, but (imho), unless there are some major issues, how he's raised and how much you socialize and work with him, plays at least as big a part in the eventual outcome of his personality and characteristics, as genetic load. i would hope for, and encourage, positive traits of both breeds. he is cuteness overload tho, lolol...


----------



## DonnaKay (Jan 20, 2014)

Absolutely adorable! I can see how you couldn't resist. Being a baby, you'll be able to train proper apartment manners without too much trouble, I would think. Just don't let negative activities become bad habits and he should be fine.

Can't get over how cute he is! Take lots of pics because they don't stay little for very long.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

katieliz said:


> well he is adorable. it will take awhile to see which genetic temperment he leans toward, but (imho), unless there are some major issues, how he's raised and how much you socialize and work with him, plays at least as big a part in the eventual outcome of his personality and characteristics, as genetic load. i would hope for, and encourage, positive traits of both breeds. he is cuteness overload tho, lolol...


100% agree.

That is one adorable puppy!:wub:


----------



## sabledog3 (Apr 27, 2014)

So cute! 

I have a gsd husky mix. I live in a small house with no yard. We hike 4-5 days a week and he comes with me to ride my horses. He does just fine.


----------



## KayDub (May 4, 2014)

I've had no history with this particular mix. He is super adorable though. I actually wanted to find a husky shepherd mix as I desired either one of those breeds when looking for a new dog. I do agree with all the others though, any dog can be a bit challenging in certain situations. You sound perfectly suited to give him the active outlets he needs. Congratulations, be sure to share some super cute pics with us!


----------



## BePrepared (May 16, 2014)

well, the last 3 days has been great. I don't know if my dog is freakishly intelligent, or if my expectations were just massively lower than they should have been. 

He is now halter trained and runs on a leash with absolutely no incident. He's crate trained and slept 6 hours without a sound last night, but woke me up when he had to go out at 8am. He is now willing to go up and down the stairs without any whining, and he was a perfect gentleman when i took him with me to an outdoor cafe for lunch. 

Considering that he had never been around people other than the guy who owned his mother, had never even seen a collar or leash, had never touched a stair, and had never been in any sort of crate or box, I'd say his learning curve has me pretty dang impressed


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

well, there ya go. you got yourself the best characteristics of a german shepherd dog. he's probably gonna continue to astound you.


----------



## Oliver'smom (Aug 15, 2013)

My previous dog was a shep/husky mix and we started out with him in an apartment (although he was 2 when adopted, not a puppy). He did just fine in the apartment, luckily we lived near a large park with trails and with an off leash area so he got lots of exercise. I suppose the big difference is you have to commit to going out with the dog and since you don't have a "backyard" to default to. You have to get up, get dressed and do your walks rain, shine, middle of the night. Nothing wrong with that. In fact you may find you both benefit from that instead of defaulting to the backyard. The only time the apartment/dog life was tough was when the dog got into some garbage and had diarrhea with a need to go out a lot. Then it was kind of a pain to not have a convenient backyard. If any dog gets the right amount of exercise, I'm a believer that any dog will do fine living in an apartment. It is up to the human to ensure the exercise happens like clockwork. 

As far as what to expect from that mix, shedding lots of shedding. Get a furminator now and expect to do a lot of brushing. Also ours got hot during the summer and didn't want to do much in the heat. He didn't like water, which would have been a big help. I would try to get your pup interested in water (kiddie pool, streams, etc) so you can help him cool off. 

Personality wise, who knows if you will end up with more shepherd traits or husky traits. A lot will depend on you, training and socializing. Our was a gentle giant, observant, but not aggressive. Very good and patient with kids. He liked to sing for his super like husky's do, but was otherwise not a barker. 

Best wishes on the new pup.


----------



## Muskeg (Jun 15, 2012)

This is a terrific mix. I see many of them around here. I think you'll be fine. He is super cute!


----------



## vicky2200 (Oct 29, 2010)

I can tell you that I have an Alaskan Husky (Siberian husky, Shepherd, other breeds) and she can be very difficult. HOWEVER, I don't think living in an apartment would make it worse. She just is very stubborn and requires a ridiculous amount of exercise. If you exercise the dog and train it, you will be fine.


----------



## vicky2200 (Oct 29, 2010)

Also, it wouldn't be fair for me to not include that she is a GREAT dog now that she is older. Very loveable and loyal. Still stubborn, but I wouldn't trade her for anything. Also I have heard of many people who have this mix and have no issues. Your puppy is so cute!


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

From what I have heard on here and looking at a Husky site... if the dog will come when called...you did good!


----------



## Lwilley (Jan 1, 2014)

What is his name.


----------



## HappyFurKid (May 31, 2014)

Awww...he might be a mix but he's 100% adorable!! You did a good thing in saving him from the shelter! He just makes you want to pick him up and hug him!


----------



## wolfie13 (Jun 14, 2014)

He looks very cute and adorable. I think as long as you exercise him he should be fine. How old is he?


----------

